# All in one libraries



## thecrazyones (Apr 9, 2021)

I would like to invest in to a premium orchestral library and I thought of BBCSO, Albions or Inspire bundle? Which one would you recommend out of these? Alternatively would you recommend the cinesamples bundle from the NI Sale?


----------



## mybadmemory (Apr 9, 2021)

It depends on a number of factors!

1. Workflow. Do you want ensemble patches or control over individual sections and solos.

2. Sound. Do you want classical, Hollywood, old school epic, or modern hybrid/trailer?


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Apr 9, 2021)

The Cinesamples bundle from NI is good but I would not recommend it as a first purchase - one or two years ago they did a sale on a couple of other Cinesamples libraries that would have been better for you. This one is rather an extension to that other bundle than a good starting point.

Besides, what's your budget?


----------



## mybadmemory (Apr 9, 2021)

*BBCSO*: Classical sound. No ensembles, so you need to write for individual sections. Excellent value.
*Albion*: Epic sound in the sense of big, but not that loud. Ensembles only so no section control.
*Inspire*: A little harsh and narrow sounding imo. Only ensembles and solos, no individual sections.
*Cinesamples*: Hollywood sound. But the current bundle is more of an expansion than a base set.
*Nucleus/Jaeger*: Modern epic/hybrid sound. Both ensembles and sections. Jaeger misses woodwinds.
*Metropolis Arc*: Oldschool epic sound. Ensembles only and no individual sections.


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Apr 9, 2021)

mybadmemory said:


> *Metropolis Arc*: Ensembles only and no individual sections.


This is not true. Ark 1 and 2 (I don't mention 3 & 4 because they would not make sense as a starting point anyway) come with prebaked string ensembles, but all other instruments are controllable as individual sections (Horns, Trumpets, Bassoons and so on).


----------



## mybadmemory (Apr 9, 2021)

Laurin Lenschow said:


> This is not true. Ark 1 and 2 (I don't mention 3 & 4 because they would not make sense as a starting point anyway) come with prebaked string ensembles, but all other instruments are controllable as individual sections (Horns, Trumpets, Bassoons and so on).


I stand corrected! Though you still don't get ALL the sections, only some of them.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Apr 9, 2021)

If you want a straight ahead orchestra that's easy to work with and requires very little fiddling - BBCSO Core. It's all there - no excuses.

That's if you like the sound of course. Remember, the horns don't go to FFFFFF. 😉


----------



## thecrazyones (Apr 9, 2021)

mybadmemory said:


> It depends on a number of factors!
> 
> 1. Workflow. Do you want ensemble patches or control over individual sections and solos.
> 
> 2. Sound. Do you want classical, Hollywood, old school epic, or modern hybrid/trailer?


1. I would like to have sleek workflow I dont really care if the library is structured clearly if i have to control several patches.
2. Im trying to archieve a sound between classic cinematic music, hybrid music and modern music. I produce modern music genre like EDM or Hip hop, but I also want to get more in to cinematic music, because I admire soundtracks for example like the Chronicles of Narnia or Watchmen, these are beautiful pieces of art. I love to play around with synths and to create and design sounds. So a library that can create both the classic and modern sound would be brillant, but maybe im just dreaming for a swiss army composing knife :D 
3. I haven't decided on a budget yet. I'm still trying to decide which libraries are the best to invest in. So far I only have the Ableton stock instruments, BBCSO Discover, Labs and Miroslav Philharmonik 2.


----------



## StefanoM (Apr 9, 2021)

thecrazyones said:


> 1. I would like to have sleek workflow I dont really care if the library is structured clearly if i have to control several patches.
> 2. Im trying to archieve a sound between classic cinematic music, hybrid music and modern music. I produce modern music genre like EDM or Hip hop, but I also want to get more in to cinematic music, because I admire soundtracks for example like the Chronicles of Narnia or Watchmen, these are beautiful pieces of art. I love to play around with synths and to create and design sounds. So a library that can create both the classic and modern sound would be brillant, but maybe im just dreaming for a swiss army composing knife :D
> 3. I haven't decided on a budget yet. I'm still trying to decide which libraries are the best to invest in. So far I only have the Ableton stock instruments, BBCSO Discover, Labs and Miroslav Philharmonik 2.



About the Hybrid ( Hybrid is not orchestral sounds) / Modern / Sound Design etc, check Ethera Gold 2.5 or Ethera EVI

I've a lot of tutorials and videos here. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdJRItg17zQVJEJMKuBL5iQ


----------



## mybadmemory (Apr 9, 2021)

thecrazyones said:


> 1. I would like to have sleek workflow I dont really care if the library is structured clearly if i have to control several patches.
> 2. Im trying to archieve a sound between classic cinematic music, hybrid music and modern music. I produce modern music genre like EDM or Hip hop, but I also want to get more in to cinematic music, because I admire soundtracks for example like the Chronicles of Narnia or Watchmen, these are beautiful pieces of art. I love to play around with synths and to create and design sounds. So a library that can create both the classic and modern sound would be brillant, but maybe im just dreaming for a swiss army composing knife :D
> 3. I haven't decided on a budget yet. I'm still trying to decide which libraries are the best to invest in. So far I only have the Ableton stock instruments, BBCSO Discover, Labs and Miroslav Philharmonik 2.


1. The difference between ensemble based writing and section based writing is quite a big one. With ensembles you can “play the orchestra” more like a keyboard player. Chords and melodies at the same time. It’s quicker and easier but sounds less like an actual orchestra. With section based libraries you have to think like an orchestrator. You don’t just play a strings patch with two hands. You write individual monophonic parts for violins 1, violins 2, violas, cello, and contrabass, that together shapes the total harmony. It’s more time consuming but sounds more like the real thing.

2. To me this sounds like you’re after something more modern or hybrid sounding rather than classical or Hollywood. In that case I would stay away from BBCSO, Cinesamples, and Albion, and look at the Nucleus or Jaeger libraries from Audio Imperia.


----------



## thecrazyones (Apr 9, 2021)

mybadmemory said:


> 1. The difference between ensemble based writing and section based writing is quite a big one. With ensembles you can “play the orchestra” more like a keyboard player. Chords and melodies at the same time. It’s quicker and easier but sounds less like an actual orchestra. With section based libraries you have to think like an orchestrator. You don’t just play a strings patch with two hands. You write individual monophonic parts for violins 1, violins 2, violas, cello, and contrabass, that together shapes the total harmony. It’s more time consuming but sounds more like the real thing.
> 
> 2. To me this sounds like you’re after something more modern or hybrid sounding rather than classical or Hollywood. In that case I would stay away from BBCSO, Cinesamples, and Albion, and look at the Nucleus or Jaeger libraries from Audio Imperia.


Ok I think I will start with Nucleus would you recommend me to expand in the future if the sections doesnt fit my needs completly, with Aera or other Audioimperia libraries or are there other libraries you would prefer?


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Apr 9, 2021)

If you really want to buy just _one_ library that covers the entire orchestra and can sound both modern and classical, Nucleus is probably the best option for you. It covers all the instruments (and a choir) and comes with the most basic articulations, which are enough to get you going. There are two mixes provided - a classical and a modern one.



thecrazyones said:


> Ok I think I will start with Nucleus would you recommend me to expand in the future if the sections doesnt fit my needs completly, with Aera or other Audioimperia libraries or are there other libraries you would prefer?


I think that is hard to tell before you actually spent some time with the library. If you find yourself wanting another option that is more suited for modern/epic music than Nucleus, Jaeger might be right for you. If you are satisfied with the modern sound you get out of Nucleus but not with the classical one, BBCSO might be the way to go. Other strings? Maybe Cinematic Sutdio Strings - and so on.


----------



## mybadmemory (Apr 9, 2021)

thecrazyones said:


> Ok I think I will start with Nucleus would you recommend me to expand in the future if the sections doesnt fit my needs completly, with Aera or other Audioimperia libraries or are there other libraries you would prefer?


Id start with nucleus to find out what you like and don’t like. If you love it and just want more of the same thing, AI have some great expansion libraries like Areia for example. If you like it but want to expand in a different direction there is always BBCSO, CSS, and many others. But start with Nucleus first, and get to know it well and find out what you’re truly missing before you buy more! Best of luck!


----------



## thecrazyones (Apr 9, 2021)

Thank you all for your help


----------



## Trash Panda (Apr 9, 2021)

Helpful tip with Nucleus:

You can stack individual articulations to trigger at the same time in Kontakt off the same MIDI note. If you stack a sustain patch with a stacatissimo patch, you can emulate a lot of other articulations, such as sforzando, marcato and others. Since stacatissimo intensity is based on velocity and sustain intensity is based on the mod wheel value, you gain a lot of control over the initial attack via the stacatissimo and the rest of the note from the mod wheel. 

If I had known the above, I would have saved lots of money chasing libraries for articulations as it can cover most use cases in this manner.


----------



## mybadmemory (Apr 9, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Helpful tip with Nucleus:
> 
> You can stack individual articulations to trigger at the same time in Kontakt off the same MIDI note. If you stack a sustain patch with a stacatissimo patch, you can emulate a lot of other articulations, such as sforzando, marcato and others. Since stacatissimo intensity is based on velocity and sustain intensity is based on the mod wheel value, you gain a lot of control over the initial attack via the stacatissimo and the rest of the note from the mod wheel.
> 
> If I had known the above, I would have saved lots of money chasing libraries for articulations as it can cover most use cases in this manner.


I love using CineSymphony in this exact way. This library looks so limited at first, with only five patches (strings, winds, brass, timpani and percussion) and two articulations (longs and shorts) from the start. But when you realise that you can both split out the individual sections from the ensemble patches, and also create performance patches with the longs+shorts just as you describe, this little library becomes much more powerful. Still missing legatos and solo instruments of course, so not quite worth the price when compared to more current libraries like BBCSO and Nucleus, but a big improvement in terms of versatility compared to how it's packaged. The sound is goergous. I wish the expand it at some point!


----------



## thecrazyones (Apr 9, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Helpful tip with Nucleus:
> 
> You can stack individual articulations to trigger at the same time in Kontakt off the same MIDI note. If you stack a sustain patch with a stacatissimo patch, you can emulate a lot of other articulations, such as sforzando, marcato and others. Since stacatissimo intensity is based on velocity and sustain intensity is based on the mod wheel value, you gain a lot of control over the initial attack via the stacatissimo and the rest of the note from the mod wheel.
> 
> If I had known the above, I would have saved lots of money chasing libraries for articulations as it can cover most use cases in this manner.


Thanks for the helpful tip


----------



## thecrazyones (Apr 9, 2021)

mybadmemory said:


> I love using CineSymphony in this exact way. This library looks so limited at first, with only five patches (strings, winds, brass, timpani and percussion) and two articulations (longs and shorts) from the start. But when you realise that you can both split out the individual sections from the ensemble patches, and also create performance patches with the longs+shorts just as you describe, this little library becomes much more powerful. Still missing legatos and solo instruments of course, so not quite worth the price when compared to more current libraries like BBCSO and Nucleus, but a big improvement in terms of versatility compared to how it's packaged. The sound is goergous. I wish the expand it at some point!


Isnt their "expansion" the Pro libraries?


----------



## kitekrazy (Apr 9, 2021)

EW HO Gold.


----------



## mybadmemory (Apr 9, 2021)

thecrazyones said:


> Isnt their "expansion" the Pro libraries?


I meant as in updating or renewing it, to be more competitive with similarly priced products.


----------



## Lucas Bodenbender (Apr 9, 2021)

thecrazyones said:


> I would like to invest in to a premium orchestral library and I thought of BBCSO, Albions or Inspire bundle? Which one would you recommend out of these? Alternatively would you recommend the cinesamples bundle from the NI Sale?


The BBCSO is a good all-rounder. Its Indeed a great starting point if you are new to the game. I use the strings and woodwinds a lot. Metropolis ark one by orchestral tools is also a great all in one library that is worth checking out. It has a really unique tone and feels a bit more modern than the BBCSO


----------



## from_theashes (Apr 9, 2021)

thecrazyones said:


> 1. I would like to have sleek workflow I dont really care if the library is structured clearly if i have to control several patches.
> 2. Im trying to archieve a sound between classic cinematic music, hybrid music and modern music. I produce modern music genre like EDM or Hip hop, but I also want to get more in to cinematic music, because I admire soundtracks for example like the Chronicles of Narnia or Watchmen, these are beautiful pieces of art. I love to play around with synths and to create and design sounds.


I would recommend AlbionONE as a starter library any day. It doesn’t sound too hyped but modern, it’s ensemble based, easy to use and packs a lot of hybrid stuff like sound design patches (eDNA-synth, loops) and hybrid percussion. It also works great with different types of music (EDM, Hip Hop, cinematic) and offers a lot of articulations in the strings patch.


----------



## Greeno (Apr 18, 2021)

Hey I'm doing a session tomorrow night, my post is up just outside of this one in the list. It's free and I'll cover a selection of libraries


----------



## bill5 (Apr 18, 2021)

mybadmemory said:


> *BBCSO*: Classical sound. No ensembles, so you need to write for individual sections. Excellent value.


I think it should be pointed out that there is no such plugin as "BBCSO." There are three of them (Discover, Core, and Professional), each dramatically different from the others in both cost and features.




Lucas Bodenbender said:


> The BBCSO is a good all-rounder.


And again...the only all-rounder is the most expensive Pro version ($1000, unsure of sales prices though). The middle package, Core, has no ensembles and no string solos. Not trying to rip on BBCSO, but IMO important info to be aware of.


----------

